
Engineering and product can create a united front - davetwichell
https://linearb.io/blog/vp-engineering-vp-product-how-to-keep-a-united-front/
======
riskymagemerge
I like the thing about "dude and a half". It's very true. I can't tell you how
many times I had a sales rep ask me when a feature that was supposedly on the
roadmap was going to be ready and I had to be like "that task isn't even
assigned to a human yet."

------
davetwichell
“Engineering and product teams need shared metrics and OKRs to stay aligned
and encourage the teamwork you’re looking for.”

~~~
riskymagemerge
What's an example of a metric that engineering and product contribute to
equally?

